

An example of 23.976 frames per second - The_Fox
http://www.netflix.com/WiMovie/70138483?trkid=2361637

======
The_Fox
"The sequel to 23.975 frames per second we've all been waiting for. 480
minutes (690,508.8 frames!) of pure bliss. I laughed, I cried, I saw exactly
23.976 frames per second."

171 out of 171 members found this review helpful

